# Aggressive Brook Sticklebacks



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I like collecting native fish for my aquarium, and one of my favorite fish is the brook stickleback (Culaea inconstans). It has great colors, patterns, and is an extremely active and interesting fish to watch. In my opinion, it only has a few downsides, the biggest being that it is extremely aggressive. For a tiny little 2.5 inch fish, these guys are tough, especially to each other. Usually, one becomes dominant, and starves the other sticklebacks or attacks them to death. I have heard that with semi aggressive and/or schooling fish, it is a good idea to slightly overstock, so there are enough fish that one cannot become dominant over all others. In a six gallon aquarium, would this approach be possible, especially with one fish already adjusted to captivity and with established territories?
Here's my little guy, Jack the Nipper:


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

The idea about overstocking is that the dominant fish equally beats up the others. The more fish to beat up, the less each one gets. People that keep Mbuna often do this to have a nice display of fish. 

In a 6g, I really wouldn't recommend that. I'd either par down the fish load or get a bigger tank. 6g is kinda small for a fish that needs a territory. Or instead of giving con-specifics to beat up, get dither fish. I don't want to recommend tetras or something non-native, but perhaps try some minnows? I doubt they do well in such a small tank though.

Hope that helps some
GL


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks. I could try some minnows, there are several species around here that are sort of attractive and small. If things don't work after that, then I can just release them.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I caught 3 sticklebacks and 3 small fathead minnows from the lake in my backyard. I hope this works. If it doesn't, I can release any fish as soon as they start looking beat up.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Actually, you really shouldn't release any native fish you've been keeping. That's why you can't keep certain wild species as pets (fish or otherwise). If they're in a tank they can get disease and infection from your other fish and upon releasing them, they can pass it on to other fish. This is how non-native disease/parasites/infestations of invasives happens and is a real threat. Please don't just release them. Unfortunately, you should do the responsible thing and when you dont like them anymore, sacrifice them. Sorry, that's not fun to hear, but that's why you should not keep natives unless you really want to keep them. And yes, most people just release them, I'm just saying they/you really should not do that.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, that's understandable. They are still acclimating right now (in a bucket still), so I will release all but one female. Thanks for the information, Six.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm so glad you get it! I usually bring that up and get yelled at. 

Keep us posted on your progress. I hope they make some nests for you!


----------

